
An infinitely long website where any part can be edited by anyone - unkemt
https://infinitehomepage.com
======
daveloyall
Looks like you can store information in the box IDs.

~~~
unkemt
What did you manage to store?

~~~
daveloyall
Well, my phone number. :)

I didn't try taking some arbitrary bit pattern and expressing it as decimal
and jumping to that box.

